# Polished & Pictured Again!



## esteam (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello!

My Jan Ridders Flame Licker is polished a little bit by me 

And my amateur photographer nephew took her photos.

Here she is:

















Regards

Erdem


----------



## brian99s (Feb 11, 2009)

Very nice looking engine! Good photography also. I just received the drawings from Jan this weekend and want to begin this build. I assume you used stainless on the cylinder. I was going to use cast iron but after looking at your finished work I will change my direction.

Once again very beautiful.

Brian


----------



## Bernd (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice looking engine esteam. Now your nephew needs to do a video of her running. 

Bernd


----------



## Maryak (Feb 12, 2009)

Erdem,

Beautiful finish. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## NickG (Feb 12, 2009)

Very nice, don't give up on getting it to run though!


----------



## esteam (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you guys. I will try to run this engine next week again.

Brian, I didn't use stainless steel on the cylinder. It's just cheap steel. May be you call "cast iron". But in my country they call it "transmission steel". I think it's same as cast iron 

Regards

Erdem


----------

